# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  الاستاذ هيثم ارجو المساعده

## رياض محمد

اخي الكريم الاستاذ هيثم
لدي ليسانس من السودان -جامعه النيلين بتقدير عام جيد جدا وارغب في عمل ماجستير بجامعه المنصوره واحتاج لمعرفة الشروط وانا سوداني تخرجت من الجامعه1995
وعملت بمجال القانون في بلدي  وماهي الرسوم للسودانين 
وشكرا لك

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأخ / رياض محمد 
سأتوجه غدا لجامعة المنصورة للاستفسار لك عن الشروط والرسوم وسأرد عليك غدا عقب عودتى من الجامعة .
فى خدمتك دائما أخ / رياض ونتمنى لك كل التوفيق  :Smile:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأخ / رياض محمد
تحية طيبة وبعد
أفاد قسم الدراسات العليا بجامعة المنصورة بالآتى:

للحصول على الماجستير يتعين عليك الحصول على دبلومتين أو دبلومة ورسالة ماجستير وبالنسبة للرسوم 1200 جنيه استرلينى لأول دبلومة و 600 جنيه استرلينى لثانى دبلومة والمستندات المطلوبة هى كالآتى:
صورة ضوئية من المؤهل .عدد 6 صور شخصية .صورة من المعادلة من المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بالقاهرة .موافقة المستشار الثقافى الذى تتبعه دولتك" السودان " بالسفارة السودانية بالقاهرة .صورة جواز السفر .صورة الهوية (البطاقة )شهادة ميلاد .جميع المستندات لا بد وأن تكون موثقة من الخارجية السودانية ومرفق بذلك كله خطاب أو طلب باسم عميد كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة برغبتك بالتسجيل .ونحيط علمك بأنه بعد عرض الأمر على الأستاذ الدكتور /غنام, حفظه الله اهتم سيادته بالاستفسار لك بنفسه وذلك للتأكد من المطلوب منك تحديدا.
مع أرق تمنياتنا لك بالنجاح والتوفيق .

----------


## رياض محمد

الاخ المفضال الاستاذ هيثم السلام عليك 
اود ان اعبر عن عميق شكري وامتناني لك علي ماقمت به من جهد للرد علي استفساري وشكري موصول عبرك للاستاذ الدكتور غنام علي مده يد العون وهكذا دوما هم اهل مصر المحروسه ذخر العروبه والاخ الاكبر, والشروط تبدو معقوله, الا ان بعض الاخوه ممن درسوا في الجامعات المصريه اخبروني ان هناك تخفيض في الرسوم او مساواة السودانين بالمصريين ولا ادري ما مدي صحة ذلك الان فاذا تيسرت لك معلومه حول توافر ذلك من عدمه اكون في غاية الامتنان.
وتقبل كل التقدير
رياض محمد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
الأخ / رياض محمد
هناك فعلا تخفيض فى الرسوم للاخوة الأشقاء السودانيين فالرسوم للأجانب هى 2200 جنيه استرلينى حسبما أفادنى قسم الدراسات العليا بكلية الحقوق ,جامعة المنصورة الا أنه وبعد العرض على الأستاذ الدكتور / غنام حفظه الله أفاد سيادته بأنه يوجد خصم للأخوة الأشقاء السودانيين , وتأكد بنفسه من أن هناك نسبة تخفيض من الرسوم المتقدمه وقدره 1000 جنيه استرلينى , ليصبح الرسوم المقررة عليك دفعها بوصفك من الأخوة الأشقاء السودانيين مبلغ وقدره فقط 1200 جنيه استرلينى .
[/align]

----------

